# What to expect our first week together?



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi All! 
I am getting my first hedgehog in two weeks and I am a ball of excitement - and new baby jitters!! I have done all my preparing and researched everything for MONTHS, but I know nothing is better than real experience! What should I expect when I get her home? She is a baby so I know about quilling, and I am planning to slowly switch her food to a mixture of Chicken Soup for the Cat Lovers Soul Light and Solid Gold Katz-n-Flocken All Life Stages Cat Food. I've also made sure I'll have all my supplies like:
Cage (large sterilite bin)
Igloo
Water Bottle and Dish
Food Dish
Fleece Liners
Fleece Bed
Small Animal Heating pad for her sleeping area
Ceramic Heat Emitter with large dome and a thermometer that will control the heat
Litter Pan 
Yesterday's News Litter
Emergency heat sources (hand warmers)
And a vet with an emergency vet available & treats hedgies

What am I missing?! At this point I think I am almost over thinking and making myself more nervous. What should I expect with her homecoming? Thanks for any input, sorry I am already a crazy hedgie mom!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like you are good to go!! Only other things I could think of is a digital food scale for weighing her, and maybe some bathing supplies (toothbrush, a lot of people like Aveeno oatmeal body wash for soap). Also, I'd personally recommend not using the heating pad if you don't have to - it's best to keep their sleeping area the same temp as the entire cage so they don't get reluctant to leave their cozy bed! Heating pads are usually only necessary for sick or older hedgehogs.  You're all set otherwise, though, great job!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh yes, a scale!! Thank you for reminding me, I will pick one up this week  I have aveeno oatmeal wash for myself, she and I will have to share, haha! 
And thank's for the advice on the heating pad! I won't put it in right away, and keep an eye on the temperature and how comfortable she seems. I got it as a precaution because winters can be bitter cold here, and couldn't pass it up for 50% off a few weeks ago  
thank you!!!!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

If you're using a bin for the cage, consider skipping the igloo, or get the smaller size, though your hedgie might outgrow it. The large igloos take up too much space and most hedgehogs prefer bags or other cozy spots instead. I know from experience that efficient use of space is important when you're working with a bin.

Benebac or acidophilus (probiotics, powder form) will help with food transition.

Make sure you have unscented detergent for the liners and bags. I also highly suggest investing in a carry bag - they're great for socialization and bonding.

Don't forget the wheel.  And a digital thermometer with a probe. I also find 4" PVC pipe and toy cars to be a great addition.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Okay! Until I get her C&C set up I will skip the igloo  The thermometer thing that controls the CHE uses a probe that goes into the cage, would you suggest another thermometer to monitor the cage? My boyfriend has extra's for his reptiles I'm sure I could steal. She's got a setup waiting to come home with her that has some toys and a wheel (and aspen that I will take out and give to the reptiles). 
I have the tiniest little puppy carrier like this http://www.petco.com/product/120373/Bar ... rrier.aspx, would it be okay to bring her home in with some hand warmers?

My boyfriend has received multiple hints (aka me sending him the link to order) a hedgie carry bag to use for bonding!

What is common behavior for babies coming to a new home?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, you'll need a thermometer. The thermostat that works with the CHE doesn't give a temperature reading, so you'll need a thermometer to get that set up and to be able to monitor the temperature in general.

Even with a C&C, in my opinion, the large igloos are unnecessary and take up space needlessly. Hedgehogs are happiest in cozy, enclosed spaces, so you'd have to put a bag or blanket or fleece strips in the igloo anyway. It's personal preference, of course, but there are just so many better hideaway options in my experience.

In the first week or so: greenish/loose poops from stress and changing food (which a probiotic will help), lots of sleeping, possibly a small appetite for a day or two, and of course quilling. Hedgehogs deal with transitions to new homes in different ways, but it's best to start normal handling right away and dedicate plenty of time to bonding and getting to know your hedgehog.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Okay, I've never used a CHE before so thanks for the heads up! I will open it all up and start testing things out in the next few days while I prepare for her.
I guess I will have to play around with what kind of sleeping space she prefers and see what happens! I honestly hadn't even though about something other than an igloo and fleece, more cage options to think about now  
I am keeping a running list of final things to do and get before her arrival, I added probiotics to it! The timing for getting her worked out perfectly, I am off for a few days for the holidays when she arrives! 
Hopefully she will have an official name by the time she comes home :lol: 

thank you for all the help!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

you're gonna have so much fun :lol: it's awesome you're doing all you can to prepare! let us know what you name her


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

The CHE takes some fiddling. You'll have a dial that should be something like green/yellow/orange/red for setting the temperature. It doesn't give specific temperatures, so you need to use it together with the thermometer to set it correctly. Set it for warm (orange area), wait a few hours for it to heat up all the way, and when the temp isn't rising anymore, you check the thermometer. If it's around 74-76, you're all set, but usually you'll have to make an adjustment and repeat the process a few times. It's definitely good to start playing with it a few days in advance so it's ready to go when you bring your baby home. Also keep in mind that when you switch to a C&C cage you'll have to repeat the process and possibly use a second CHE, depending on the size of the C&C cage. 2 or 3 CHEs can be hooked up to the same thermostat, depending on the model.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you all so much! I can't wait to get her home and get to know her  I'm 20 years old but this is turning me into a little kid on Christmas! I've literally wanted a hedgehog for years and finally I've gotten myself independent and financially stable enough to get her! 

I have a few ideas for names, right now my top two are Penny, Rue, Holly, or Nolliag - gailic for christmas since she is coming home during my favorite holiday season - but I might just have to keep a list of ones I like and see what she fits when she gets home.


----------

